# Ruby & Ted



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

The bond between ruby and ted is amazing,
Ted has been lame of late & has been kept in the stables .... Today he's been allowed out, ruby saw him (&balloo) through the window & was so excited......
You can see she only has eyes for ted!
(Balloo is the one in the coat)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

She couldn't wait to get to him, she sees balloo daily and ignores him, ted must of just been turned out....she went nuts!!!!. Ted was also very pleased to see her....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

They had a cheeky little kiss & nibble through the fence!! :love-eyes::love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww bless her! That's so sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yay! A Friday fix of 'Ruby and Ted's Excellent Adventure', that's like totally bodacious dude! Look at Ruby all grown up too!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Love - it's beautiful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh Ted and Ruby :kiss::love-eyes::love-eyes:

I love her happy blur of a tail and I can imagine Ted's gentle huff.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

that is really very adorable!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

I love seeing them together, so cute, do you think you could film a little bit one day?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> I love seeing them together, so cute, do you think you could film a little bit one day?


Dawn, I have loads of film of funny stuff - I'm just incompetent at posting it - I can't even do you tube links......
Just be grateful they are the right way up!!
(I promise to learn to do videos) xx


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Tracey look at this link, I think the world should see Ruby and Ted's love  http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...r-photos-and-videos-of-animals-making-friends


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

That is lovely


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm so in love with ruby


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It's amazing isn't it?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Grove said:


> Tracey look at this link, I think the world should see Ruby and Ted's love  http://www.theguardian.com/lifeands...r-photos-and-videos-of-animals-making-friends


Ha that is good, I must get a few ruby and ted pics out to post,
I was going to send one in to the valentine pet pictures, but just didn't get around to it ...
I will look into this one x


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ha that is good, I must get a few ruby and ted pics out to post,
> I was going to send one in to the valentine pet pictures, but just didn't get around to it ...
> I will look into this one x


A memorable one is Ruby in her little coat standing up to greet Ted


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

You mean this one! X


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Tinman said:


> You mean this one! X


I love that picture. :love-eyes:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Tip toes for a kiss .....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Bowing down for a play.....


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Off to play with LYD instead!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

And this is Ruby's very first introduction to ted


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Lindor said:


> I love that picture. :love-eyes:


It is a cute one - even though you can't see her face x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Aww that just melted my heart! Beautiful Ruby with her buddy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Where do you get your lyd's from? Jasper loves the small squeakers like that! He has a blue turkey and cherishes it x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

JasperBlack said:


> Where do you get your lyd's from? Jasper loves the small squeakers like that! He has a blue turkey and cherishes it x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you seen the thread on LYD on the chit chat - it's a sticky.
The original LYD has been around the world....
I get them from a local pet shop - I have sent a few out as gifts, I will put jasper (along with maggy may...who was robbed!!) on my next list. 
I called in the other day - but they had none, the shop owner knows to reserve all the yellow dogs for me when she orders.
Ruby loves them too, they make her cry!! 
Then she demolishes them xx


----------



## RubyToo (Feb 8, 2015)

Tinman said:


> You mean this one! X


What a fabulous photo!


----------



## Jayne Hall (Jun 9, 2012)

I just love Ruby and Ted , with all the horrible things happening in the world , isnt it just great to have something to smile about.As Oliver Twist said can we have some more .


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

yeay for Ruby and Ted, think you may need to get some professional photo's done of these too, or how about tell your local paper about them and get a nice little article done?!


----------

